# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  بردية أحمس

## هيثم الفقى

*بردية أحمس*



جزء من بردية أحمس





*بردية أحمس* أو بردية  رايند الرياضية Rhind Mathematical Papyrus هي بردية يرجع تاريخها إلى ما  بين عام ألفين وألف وسبعمائة قبل الميلاد ؛ ولكن هذه البردية نفسها تشير  إلى كتابات رياضية أقدم منها بخمسمائة عام. وهي تحسب سعة مخزن للغلال أو  مساحة حقل وتضرب لهذا الحساب أمثلة ثم تنتقل من هذا إلى معادلات جبرية من  الدرجة الأولى. 

 (8/7)x = 19, or x = 133/8 = 16 + 5/8, 

 


* المصادر*

قالب:قصة الحضارة 

  Borbola J. Kiralyk&#246;r&#246;k /the Hungarian reading and solving of the  Rhind-papyrus/ 
 Borbola J.  Olvassunk együtt magyarul /Hungarian reading and solving of the Moskow  Mathematic Papyrus/ 


 Rhind Papyrus. MathWorld–A Wolfram Web  Resource.O'Connor  and Robertson, 2000. _Mathematics in Egyptian Papyri_. Williams, Scott W. _Mathematicians  of the African Diaspora_, containing a page on _Egyptian  Mathematics Papyri_. Imhausen, A., &#196;gyptische Algorithmen. Eine Untersuchung zu den  mittel&#228;gyptischen mathematischen Aufgabentexten, Wiesbaden 2003. Gardner, Milo, Egyptian math  (blog). Clagett,  Marshall. 1999. _Ancient Egyptian Science: A Source Book._ Volume  3: _Ancient Egyptian Mathematics_. Memoirs of the American  Philosophical Society 232. Philadelphia: American Philosophical Society.  ISBN 0-87169-232-5Allen, Don.  April 2001.  _The Ahmes Papyrus_ and _Summary  of Egyptian Mathematics_. Chace, Arnold Buffum. 1927-1929. _The  Rhind Mathematical Papyrus: Free Translation and Commentary with  Selected Photographs, Translations, Transliterations and Literal  Translations_. Classics in Mathematics Education 8. 2 vols. Oberlin:  Mathematical Association of America. (Reprinted Reston: National Council  of Teachers of Mathematics, 1979). ISBN 0-87353-133-7Peet, Thomas Eric. 1923. _The  Rhind Mathematical Papyrus, British Museum 10057 and 10058_. London:  The University Press of Liverpool limited and Hodder & Stoughton  limited Robins,  R. Gay, and Charles C. D. Shute. 1987. _The Rhind Mathematical  Papyrus: An Ancient Egyptian Text_. London: British Museum  Publications Limited. ISBN 0-7141-0944-4Truman State University, Math and Computer  Science Division.  *Mathematics and the Liberal Arts:* _The  Rhind/Ahmes Papyrus__منقول
_

----------

